# HTST - Drying Towel Deal



## Shopnshine (Sep 13, 2011)

Hello all,

We are running a deal on our Extra Large Drying Towels.

£4.50 FREE UK Delivery
- OR -
order 5 or more at £4 each with FREE UK Delivery

During checkout select *"Collect in Store"* to avoid the postage charge.
*Please note free delivery is on the towels only*

http://www.shopnshine.co.uk/super-plush-drying-towel

*ENDS: 20:00 - 16/7/14*


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

Ordered not missing out this time :thumb:

Your order # is: 100001604.


----------



## Corfate (Dec 23, 2013)

Don't know why i just ordered, as i have a perfectly fine drying towel anyway, but what can i say  

Your order # is: 100001605.


----------



## djgregory (Apr 2, 2013)

So tempting ...


----------



## mark238 (May 8, 2007)

Missed out on the last GB so I grabbed one off eBay from you. 

Really good towels these just place them on the panel and they absorb every last bit of water. 

Just grabbed another two, cheers. 

Your order # is: 100001606


----------



## Gray14 (Jun 3, 2014)

Just ordered 5 

Your order # is: 100001609


----------



## Rainbow (Oct 30, 2013)

Thank you for the offer.

Your order # is: 100001610.


----------



## w138pbo (Jul 10, 2013)

bargin top deal

Your order # is: 100001612.


----------



## Maniac (May 20, 2012)

Ordered, just the one mind


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Order placed 

Your order # is:*100001616


----------



## HITCH2310 (Dec 17, 2013)

Ordered. # 100001617

Thanks


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Have tried to order a few times now takes me into Paypal and when I submit payment it's dropping me out...hope so anyway and I've not ordered 3 times!

Will try again in the morning...


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks.

Order no 100001621


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

Just ordered one. I already have two drying towels but at £4.50 delivered it just had to be done.


----------



## Shopnshine (Sep 13, 2011)

MDC250 said:


> Have tried to order a few times now takes me into Paypal and when I submit payment it's dropping me out...hope so anyway and I've not ordered 3 times!
> 
> Will try again in the morning...


Didn't you have trouble last time?


----------



## DurhamLad1973 (Aug 9, 2013)

Order placed.


Your order # is: 100001625.


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Ordered, cheers Dom!

Why is everyone putting their order number in here?


----------



## mattyoakley (Jan 21, 2010)

just ordered 2 

Your order # is: 100001627.


----------



## HITCH2310 (Dec 17, 2013)

MDC250 said:


> Have tried to order a few times now takes me into Paypal and when I submit payment it's dropping me out...hope so anyway and I've not ordered 3 times!
> 
> Will try again in the morning...


Did that to me too. I presumed it was because I was on my phone. I just opened PayPal again and it saved the info and sent the payment.


----------



## Chrome Dome (Feb 26, 2014)

2 ordered plus a bit of Poorboys.


----------



## Double_Agent (Nov 19, 2012)

Jumped in and ordered this time after missing out last time.

Your order # is: 100001629.

Thanks


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

Missed out last time but got my order in #100001631


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

Ordered 5 thanks for the offer 

Your order # is: 100001636


----------



## Pips vxr (Aug 5, 2013)

Your order # is: 100001638.

Ordered 5, thanks for the offer :thumb:

Phil


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Shopnshine said:


> Didn't you have trouble last time?


Yup, sure did.

It worked then so all is good :thumb:

Thanks for running the offer again


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Received my towels and microfibre cloths today. Super quick delivery and cheap and items are first class. And thanks for the haribos! They're gone now!


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Well I was looking at another XL Uber but at £9 for 2 of these I thought I'd give them a try.

Thank you for your purchase!
Your order # is: 100001646.


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks came today


----------



## Lloydie (Jun 4, 2010)

Damm! Missed out again! Oh well hopefully 3rd time lucky! (If they do the offer again!)


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Received this morning Dom :thumb: top service!


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Thanks Dom received this morning


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

Mine also arrived this morning thanks again for the offer


----------



## mark238 (May 8, 2007)

Received today, many thanks :thumb:


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Lloydie said:


> Damm! Missed out again! Oh well hopefully 3rd time lucky! (If they do the offer again!)


me too


----------



## Chrome Dome (Feb 26, 2014)

Order arrived today, great service, well chuffed with the towels, great size and quality. Thanks.


----------



## HITCH2310 (Dec 17, 2013)

My stuff arrived today. Thanks Dom great offer and brilliant service.


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

Recieved mine today. Super fast and efficient seeing as I only ordered Wednesday.


----------



## Hoody1 (Oct 9, 2012)

Got mine too, 5 towels and also got 5 foamer spray heads too. Spot on service. Great bloke. Thanks Dom


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Quality service Dom.

Arrived today, many thx. 

MF applicators should be here Mon/Tues then at that rate, top notch bud.


----------



## Pips vxr (Aug 5, 2013)

Arrived this morning. Thanks Dom great offer and great service

Thanks:thumb:

Phil


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

Mine arrived on Friday, good towel at a good price. Thicker than the Kent MF towel and bigger too!

Thanks Dom.


----------



## dubbed-up-ally (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks Dom, got mine friday great towel for the price.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Mine rocked up today, many thanks Dom.


----------



## Shopnshine (Sep 13, 2011)

Thank you all for your orders and the feedback


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Used mine today Dom. Wow car was dried so quickly. I'm going to buy another next time this offer is on


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

I used this towel today for the first time and wow! It soaks up water in no time. I applied it in sections on each panel and simply placed it on the panel and patted it for a few seconds and lift and bone dry. Best towel I've used. Thanks.


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi guys, I've just ordered some more stuff from your site but I mistakingly clicked on collect in store instead of delivery to my home. Can you please correct this for me? Obviously, I'd be happy to pay the delivery charge. I think it just became a habit clicking on that due to all the offers I've been taking up recently! 
Order no is 100001711.

Thanks.


----------



## Shopnshine (Sep 13, 2011)

Ravinder said:


> Hi guys, I've just ordered some more stuff from your site but I mistakingly clicked on collect in store instead of delivery to my home. Can you please correct this for me? Obviously, I'd be happy to pay the delivery charge. I think it just became a habit clicking on that due to all the offers I've been taking up recently!
> Order no is 100001711.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi buddy,

Currently working through the orders now and will get sorted asap 

Cheers
Dom


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Any ideas when your next towel offer will be available please.....if at all
Dave


----------



## tomelmer (Jul 16, 2008)

me too need some more and missed out on these


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Received some more stuff today. Thanks. First thing I did when I opened the box was dive in for the haribos!


----------



## MiloMini (Aug 1, 2014)

Damn, missed out on the offer. Must remember to check more frequently!


----------



## kmmfc1 (Jan 26, 2010)

Missed out on this offer....any plans to run it again soon?


----------



## chriswilson (Aug 6, 2014)

Can't believe I missed out on this deal, any chance of extending it?


----------



## Raimon (Aug 18, 2014)

Yeah any chance extending this offer?


----------



## Shopnshine (Sep 13, 2011)

New deal now live everybody

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=4660396#post4660396


----------

